# Cricket World cup 2007



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the world cup. This world cup I think will be fun to watch, because there are a lot of teams which can win it.

It's sad that Shoaib Akhtar and Mohammad Asif didn't make the team, otherwise Pakistan would have been one of the favourites.

I hope Shahid Khan Afridi performs well because he is a match winner. If he can perform through the world cup, then Pakistan have a good chance.

The bowling isn't as strong with Shoaib Akhtar and Mohammad Asif out. But the batting is still a impressive line up with a middle order of Younis Khan, Mohammad Yousuf and Inzamam Ul Haq.

What a middle order.

*First match Tuesday: Pakistan vs West Indies*


----------



## Saadat (Jan 25, 2007)

cricket world cup might be fun but not for pakistani fans. it is totally unpredictable team. i am not sure about pak team. this is the weakets team pakistan ecer had in world cup.


----------



## supportdell (Feb 12, 2007)

I know that the West-Indians are going to be triumphant over the Pakistanis.
Brian Lara is going to bring out his bat and "lick" them for six>>>


----------



## Showman (Mar 9, 2007)

lol, but happened to Lara and the Windies against India yesterday? 85/10 #baffled

While Pakistan beat South Africa in their warm-up. #yes


----------



## Saadat (Jan 25, 2007)

we all know pakisatni team is most unpredictable team. in one match they all play simply magnificantly but in next match just fell like wall of sand. indian team is much stronger no doubt than us . they can give results . but still we pray for pakis :happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*SO *true.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

saadat said:


> we all know pakisatni team is most unpredictable team. in one match they all play simply magnificantly but in next match just fell like wall of sand. indian team is much stronger no doubt than us . they can give results . but still we pray for pakis :happy:


Pakistan are less unpredictable than they used to be. 

The batting line up is very strong, if the bowlers can bowl well, and all rounders perform, then Pak have a good chance.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

They broke my heart 8 years ago... I still havent recovered and I think a big part of the maniacal cricket-fanatic within me died that World cup. Also because I broke my ankle that very same day, however I really wish they do well this year, but no tears will be shed if they dont. Im secretly supporting England too, but again I shall not be holding my breath (or admitting that in public).


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

I've stopped watching today's match...

It's gonna be tough from now on...but there's still a lot of time to go.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

The Windies won. Im speechless.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

saw it comin


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

W Indies won?

Oh shizzle!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

I know...#sad Okay who do you think is going to win? First predictions....


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

I just hope pakistan hit form at the right time! I want a entertaining world cup.

Cant wait till Afridi comes back


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Hear hear. Where has Afridi gone? I think Sri Lanka look really strong right now.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Saira said:


> Hear hear. Where has Afridi gone? I think Sri Lanka look really strong right now.


He was banned from 4 one day internationals.

Now just 1 more ban left against the Ireland match. He will be back after Ireland match inshAllah. Cant wait. My heart rate usually goes up when he's batting, very entertaining. I just hope he performs this world cup, because he can be our match winner.


----------



## supportdell (Feb 12, 2007)

I predicit that the Windies are going to win the World Cup> dO YOU ALL NO AGREE??


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

No way. It'd be nice because they're home and all that Jazz but they're no where near world-cup winning standards. Especially after yesterdy's South Africa preformance (six 6's in an over)! Okay albeit they were playing the Netherlands which doesnt say much - they are looking really brass right now. I think Pakistan really have to pull it togeather now.


----------



## supportdell (Feb 12, 2007)

Ireland is giving pakistan a run for their money!!


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

lol at inzi and crew ... i read on cricinfo that inzi said that him, yousaf and younis shud come higher up the order to give more stability to the batting lineup .. stability my a%# !!! a 0 and a 1 ... if they cant handle the pressure after 17 years of cricket then when can he ???? make them hop on one leg all the way back to pakistan and then have them in the 'murgha' position for 2 months and then fire em all and get a new team ..


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

ireland jus smashed pakistan!! wooohhoooooooooooo...i cant believe it..somebody pinch me!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadia said:


> ireland jus smashed pakistan!! wooohhoooooooooooo...i cant believe it..somebody pinch me!


I can't believe Pakistan SUCKS so much. Maybe Afridi's return will help something...but it's probably just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Saadat (Jan 25, 2007)

ya you are alright. board had announced so much prize money for individual players. but did not set the punishment about the shame they bring to pakistan. i think team should be suspended.
in interviews they said only problem is opening. our middle order is strongest. what they do 0,15 and 1. this is strong. really shameful play. out of world cup in 1st round. 
now they will blame the pitch but dont forget bowlers were not pollock mcgrath or brett lee they were irelanders. they shud be shooted. they are treated like VIPs. take millions rupees but result always shame to country. #frown


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

saw it comin


----------



## bhains_ki_dhum (Mar 11, 2007)

Pakistan blows balls at everything they do.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Pakistan are out the world cup

this is so sad


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

LMAO! Pakistan lost against Ireland! wow, now thats the luck of the Irish!


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

bob woolmer had a heart attack and died !!!!!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Re: a previous post on this thread 'Pakistan = Unpredictable', Well I guess no-one could have predicted such an abysmal demise! What happened we will probably never know or understand. This world cup has been stooped in tragedy for all Pakistan and to be honest I'm not sure if they can ever recover from such a fall. Needless to say anymore with regards to the match against Ireland; the loss of such a close person in the team will be severely hurtful. 2007 World Cup - A dark year for the one-time best team in the world.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i say we should have a mourning period...


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Saira said:


> Re: a previous post on this thread 'Pakistan = Unpredictable', Well I guess no-one could have predicted such an abysmal demise! What happened we will probably never know or understand. This world cup has been stooped in tragedy for all Pakistan and to be honest I'm not sure if they can ever recover from such a fall. Needless to say anymore with regards to the match against Ireland; the loss of such a close person in the team will be severely hurtful. 2007 World Cup - A dark year for the one-time best team in the world.


Very well said.

The sad thing about it, is for such a talented team, you expect to go through to atleast the semi finals. But at the end I guess it's just a game.

Even the neutral cricket fans will miss Pakistan from this world cup due to the entertainment they provide.

We only get to see Afridi for 1 game now in this world cup!

But knowing Pakistani cricket, they always tend to bounce back no matter what, it's strange, but they do. Remember last world cup, when we left early, and look what happened, but still somehow we managed to bounce back and go up in the rankings. 6 Months ago Pakistan were favourites for the tournament with Mohammad Asif and Shoaib Akhtar.

I think something has to change at board level, too much politics involved. Just keep it cricket.

And also sad to see we lost a amazing coach in Bob Woolmer. The way he treated our players was excellent, and I think he was a brilliant coach. It's going to be hard to find a replacement.

Anyway here's something to cheer up cricket fans, Afridi 70 runs of South Africa, amazing innings:

[YT]hj_QzYFon9A[/YT]


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay some optomism. One good thing that can be said about the premature departure of Pakistan leaving... I can actually study without wanting to watch TV every 2 seconds.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

it was sad to see inzamam leaving one day cricket. He provided me glorious memories throughout my life, he's been around since 92. what a player, i will miss him from the one day scene.


----------



## Saadat (Jan 25, 2007)

u are right. its really filled my eyes with tears the sad return of great and pious player. really sad end of brilliant carear. i think its just matter of luck despite having so good team we lost to irish. God's will. my sympathies are wid pakistani team. they had hard luck. well done inzi.:happy:


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

The most rotten luck ever for Inzimam. Even though he went through so much flack for the fluctuating weight thing and had to deal with a lot of critique in his career this is the worse way to go. He's been an integral member of the team and I wish things could've ended on a high for him. As a friend once said "He's the only person in the cricketing world with such a 'lazy elegance'. We wish him luck for his future endevours.

The Bob Woolmer murder has really dampened things on the world cup. I think they should throw in the towel.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

If the Cricket World Cup was anything more than a lame attempt by the ICC to just make as much money as possible, then they probably would have done something differently.

Just my opinion, but everything about the way the tournament is structured (lasting such a long time before any real BIG matches take place) and the way the groups are made (so that big teams like India and Pakistan stay away from each other until the Super 8) is just so that they can maximize their advertiser's revenue (and therefore their own revenue). It's all just one big long drawn out advertising campaign for Hero Honda and some other sponsors.

ICC chairman Speed needs to look at what the ICC is doing to the sport and take action before its too late.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Saira said:


> The most rotten luck ever for Inzimam. Even though he went through so much flack for the fluctuating weight thing and had to deal with a lot of critique in his career this is the worse way to go. He's been an integral member of the team and I wish things could've ended on a high for him. As a friend once said "He's the only person in the cricketing world with such a 'lazy elegance'. We wish him luck for his future endevours.
> 
> The Bob Woolmer murder has really dampened things on the world cup. I think they should throw in the towel.


It's going to be so weird watching Pakistan in one days without Inzamam. It was like when Wasim and Waqar left, there was a huge void left. These 3 players are the ones who have made me so passionate about cricket, due to their outstanding flair and the way they play. It wasn't like they spent years at academies learning from coaches, but they had the talent themselves, and worked on it with senior players.

The other player with elegance is Muhammad Yousuf.

True about the Bob Woolmer murder, it is shocking. 



Rehan said:


> If the Cricket World Cup was anything more than a lame attempt by the ICC to just make as much money as possible, then they probably would have done something differently.
> 
> Just my opinion, but everything about the way the tournament is structured (lasting such a long time before any real BIG matches take place) and the way the groups are made (so that big teams like India and Pakistan stay away from each other until the Super 8) is just so that they can maximize their advertiser's revenue (and therefore their own revenue). It's all just one big long drawn out advertising campaign for Hero Honda and some other sponsors.
> 
> ICC chairman Speed needs to look at what the ICC is doing to the sport and take action before its too late.


True that the tournament is so long.

But I think there are benefits in it too, look at what Ireland achieved, and it will deffinitely increase the interest in cricket there. So it has given the small teams a chance to playing the big teams.

If Bangladesh beat Bermuda India are out.

So Pakistan and India will be out, what a big loss for the world cup.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Sri Lanka beat India...India's out...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

This is madness. Just head the asst.coach and Inzi are being kept in the the Windies for further questioning...#baffled . Innocent til proven guilty I say! Well... atleast this is one world cup non of us will be forgetting in a hurry.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Saira said:


> This is madness. Just head the asst.coach and Inzi are being kept in the the Windies for further questioning...#baffled . Innocent til proven guilty I say! Well... atleast this is one world cup non of us will be forgetting in a hurry.


great article on comment is free (guardian) Guardian Unlimited | Comment is free | This innuendo about the Pakistan team is a disgrace
*This innuendo about the Pakistan team is a disgrace*



[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Reaction to the murder of cricket coach Bob Woolmer has more to do with stereotyping and hyperbole than the facts[/FONT] 

[FONT=Geneva,Arial,sans-serif]*Mike Marqusee
Monday March 26, 2007
The Guardian* 

[/FONT]

It is a serious matter - as umpire Darrell Hair found out - to accuse a team, purely on the basis of supposition, of cheating to win a cricket match. It is an even more serious matter to accuse a team, or a player, of taking bribes to lose a match. But to accuse a player or a team of being involved in the death of their coach raises the stakes by several orders of magnitude. 
Hyperbole may be the bane of sports journalism, but the unsubtle innuendo linking Pakistani cricketers to Bob Woolmer's ghastly murder goes beyond sensationalism. The rush to judgment here is fuelled by that other bane of sports journalism, national stereotyping. 
Pakistan's shock loss to cricketing minnows Ireland, which led to their elimination from the World Cup, is said to be "under the microscope". The implication is that the match was fixed and that this is somehow related to Woolmer's murder. As conspiracy theories go, this one is particularly weak. 
Given the team's abject performance on the day, virtually all the players would have had to have been bribed and the bribes would have had to have been on a colossal scale - sufficient to compensate for the huge financial loss, public humiliation, and termination of careers that would accompany an early exit from the cup. Neither the putative motive nor means are credible here. 
There is, to hand, an alternative explanation: in recent months Pakistan has played dreadfully inconsistent cricket. Weeks before the players' arrival in the West Indies they were beaten by South Africa 3-1, bowled out once for a measly 107 and then for a barely more respectable 153. Ireland had already pulled off a surprise by tying with Zimbabwe days before encountering Pakistan. 
The fact that three members of Pakistan's squad, including the captain, Inzamam-ul-Haq, were questioned by police on Saturday was blazed in banner headlines. That police immediately confirmed the questioning was routine and declared that the entire team was free to leave the country was buried in the columns below. 
But never mind the facts, it's easier to stick to stereotypes. We all know that south Asians take their cricket too seriously (which they do), that corruption is rife in these societies (which is true), and that wiliness and duplicity are part of the oriental (or Muslim) character (which is idiocy). 
Since the Irish humiliation, the Pakistan cricket management - the chairman of the cricket board, the selectors and the captain - have all resigned. This represents an instance of rapid accountability exceptional in either the cricket world or in Pakistani public life. Significantly, it leaves Pakistan cricket entirely in the hands of its "patron in chief", General Musharraf. 
While "factionalism" is often cited as a source of the malaise of Pakistani cricket, little is said about the bugbear of authoritarianism. The US-backed military dictatorship - which controls all the cricket structures - is treated by the cricket media as a natural state of affairs. 
Ironically, in recent days, the English-language Pakistani press has displayed a greater sense of proportion than its British counterparts. The headlines there have been about the clash between Musharraf and the judiciary. On March 9, the general sacked the chief justice, who was then roughed up and confined to his house. Soon after, lawyers protesting in Lahore were baton-charged and tear-gassed by police, who also vandalised an independent TV station in Islamabad. After eight and a half years in power, Musharraf clearly has no intention of loosening his grip. That is rightly considered bigger news than the disappointment on the field and the tragedy off it which have beset the cricketers. 
Can I propose a ban on the use of the word "volatile" by British journalists in relation to Pakistani (or south Asian) cricket? Like cliches in general, it's a tell-tale sign of a failure to reflect, and from a media addicted to the heroes-to-zeroes script, somewhat hypocritical: witness the wild mood swings that accompanied England's entry and exit from the football World Cup and Freddie Flintoff's transformation from Ashes messiah to pedalo piss-artist? 
Virtually all contemporary societies take sport too seriously. That's not about national cultures, it's about global economics. Thanks to the IT and media explosions, international sport is becoming ever bigger business and consuming an ever larger slice of public attention. Hence the escalating investments by broadcasters, sponsors and advertisers, and, on the other side of the equation, the atomisation of spectators and the decline of other forms of collective identification. The Jamaican police and the ICC should rigorously investigate any possible link between Woolmer's murder and match-fixing. But for the moment, what remains most disturbing is the juxtaposition of the triviality of sport with the taking of a human life. That's hard for any of us to assimilate.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Have they found out who did it?


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

*ICC World Twenty20 Final*

We should all get over with our deadly performance in ICC World Cup 2007....we didn't win it, neither did India and we didn't kill the coach...well not intentionally! Okay so here's an update on Pakistan's performance now a days....PAKISTAN HAS ENTERED THE ICC WORLD TWENTY20 FINAL....thanks to Allah and good for them!...hopefully they wouldn't kill someone this time. The match is going to be India v Pakistan, in Johannesburg. May the best team wins, well may Pakistan wins! GOOD LUCK PAKISTAN!

*Route to the final*
Group Stage: Scotland - won by 51 runs 
Group Stage: India - lost 3-0 on a bowl-out
Super Eights: Sri Lanka - won by 33 runs 
Super Eights: Australia - won by six wickets 
Super Eights: Bangladesh - won by four wickets 
Semi-final: New Zealand - won by six wickets


----------



## Hira Butt (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't have any interest in cricket.


----------



## Heiny11 (Jul 13, 2018)

This is oldddd


----------

